# Mosquito Muzzle loader hunt



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Was drawn for the last Mosquito Muzzle loader hunt and seek info: 

If you have ever hunted there do you have any pointers?

Has anybody been there this year and what did the deer population look like?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a great hunt. You'll get a lot of opportunities due to all the zones will be pushing deer. Plenty of deer too.
I found a walkway and stayed on it. If there is snow you will find a ton of fresh tracks to follow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Lot of thick cover and wet low lying ground. If I knew your block I could help you out more but you will not know until you show up. My biggest advice would be to find a decent looking area and sit. Lot of people will be walking around jumping them. The swamps probably will be frozen and those deer will bed around those thick swamp edges. I don't think your gonna see "tons" of deer. I've hunted the youth seasons the past 5 years and as an adult and the avg sightings each hunt has been about 8. Back in the 80's and early 90's that place was loaded with deer and many big bucks. If you get a shot and want meat I would suggest you take it. Good luck!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you guys... is the same area where they hold the Daily duck drawings? Minnowhead would it be possible to fish with your avatar in the summer?


----------

